# 8 mg DILAUDID



## Fluff E (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm pretty much just a smoker but I had one of my customers tip me today with three 8 mg dilaudids.Can anyone tell me if that has any street value. Like can I make a few bucks off that and if so what is the street value? what is it and will it fuck you up? Should I just take them?


----------



## petejonson (Apr 7, 2009)

im from ct and in my neck of the woods those go for 15 to 20 dollars.they probably just as strong as a bag or 2 of heroin


----------



## shepj (Apr 7, 2009)

here is the conversion (btw dilaudid is hydromorphone):
1mg hydromorphone = 5mg morphine
2mg hydromorphone = 5mg diacetyl morphine (heroin)

It depends on your area how much they go for.. I've seen em dirt cheap and I've seen them outrageously expensive. 8mg pill could run from around $10-30, more likely around $20. You might as well do the bitch (if you choose to do so, snort it, much more effective than eating). They are fun as hell IMO.


----------



## Fluff E (Apr 7, 2009)

So I should easily be able to get a $50 for all three? I'm in Fl.


----------



## shepj (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah. Maybe more. A range of $.75 to about $1.5/mg is normal.


----------



## Fluff E (Apr 7, 2009)

I appreciate it.


----------



## shepj (Apr 7, 2009)

no problem bro. good luck with that.


----------



## docd187 (Apr 8, 2009)

petejonson said:


> im from ct and in my neck of the woods those go for 15 to 20 dollars.they probably just as strong as a bag or 2 of heroin


haha ct growers unite! im from ct too


----------



## petejonson (Apr 10, 2009)

yea sonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## EckoSky (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, Diluadid is one of the best opiates available. An 8mg will sell for $10-$30 each around town.


----------



## SKUTSCOT3 (Apr 30, 2012)

damn, if i wasnt so sick this morning i wouldve never given the $40 it took for me to get that 8mg dilaudid,lol but after railing it,im glad i did!!! lol


----------



## 2fast92 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yea you know you could always just give them to me.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 30, 2012)

You can get 25-30 out of those here.. Lots of needle junkies.. I pay no more than ten bucks for one.


----------



## MrEDuck (May 1, 2012)

SKUTSCOT3 said:


> damn, if i wasnt so sick this morning i wouldve never given the $40 it took for me to get that 8mg dilaudid,lol but after railing it,im glad i did!!! lol


Drug waster!!!


----------



## scroglodyte (May 1, 2012)

give them to me...........pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
i'm itchin' and noddin' just thinkin' 'bout dilaudid 8mg


----------



## cannofbliss (May 1, 2012)

just throwin this out there.... 

pills suck...

imo... stick to poppies... as you still can get just as high as "synthetics"... but this way... your liver and kidneys will thank you for it too...


----------



## scroglodyte (May 1, 2012)

i like papaver *and *pills


----------



## cannofbliss (May 1, 2012)

hey scroglodyte... 

i know this perfect place to suit your needs and for the song lyrics your signature has to have your dreams come true... 

the great southern land... 

well a little bit further southern... tasmania...


----------



## MrEDuck (May 1, 2012)

cannofbliss said:


> just throwin this out there....
> 
> pills suck...
> 
> imo... stick to poppies... as you still can get just as high as "synthetics"... but this way... your liver and kidneys will thank you for it too...


Unless you mix in acetaminophen the semi synths are just fine.


----------



## hookahpimp (May 15, 2016)

its 5x more potent than morphine, be careful with that shit bro, I have a script for those and hydromorph contins. If you have any questions PM me.. Oral sucks, railing is second best, then "plugging" or rectal administration...WELL worth it although akward haaa. FUCK IV. [just my opinion] Peace!


----------



## DaSprout (May 15, 2016)

hookahpimp said:


> its 5x more potent than morphine, be careful with that shit bro, I have a script for those and hydromorph contins. If you have any questions PM me.. Oral sucks, railing is second best, then "plugging" or rectal administration...WELL worth it although akward haaa. FUCK IV. [just my opinion] Peace!


Thanks for the info. And update.
The more you know.


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2017)

The prices are usually dependent on the brands, as some still have very little anti-abuse BS added 

Some of them are known for dissolving very cleanly (for a pill atleast), Some are just as screwed up to work with as roxy's


----------



## qwizoking (Jan 5, 2017)

Fycj it . nithing better than munching a few truangkes of love


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jan 7, 2017)

These lead to opiod addiction for sure I started out with d's 4mg yellow now they were soluble before that and that leads to my opate addition for sure. I graduated to heroin and kicked and do subs to stay even along with THC sometimes a little coca base for a lift and sex but watch any potential junkie friend or not bad 


EckoSky said:


> Yeah, Diluadid is one of the best opiates available. An 8mg will sell for $10-$30 each around town.


actually tincture of opium from lilly is much stronger. If you find some raw red shan opium from Thailand or thereabouts and smoke two tokes of it hooked for life. OG stick to Herb


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2017)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> These lead to opiod addiction for sure I started out with d's 4mg yellow now they were soluble before that and that leads to my opate addition for sure. I graduated to heroin and kicked and do subs to stay even along with THC sometimes a little coca base for a lift and sex but watch any potential junkie friend or not bad
> 
> actually tincture of opium from lilly is much stronger. If you find some raw red shan opium from Thailand or thereabouts and smoke two tokes of it hooked for life. OG stick to Herb



The addiction part is not true 

Statistically, addiction to opiates/opioids is very rare when taken as prescribed. Dependence is different but still not what the media would have you believe 

--- http://nationalpainreport.com/if-youre-prescribed-opioids-after-injury-or-surgery-will-you-become-dependent-8831759.html


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jan 7, 2017)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> The addiction part is not true
> 
> Statistically, addiction to opiates/opioids is very rare when taken as prescribed. Dependence is different but still not what the media would have you believe
> 
> --- http://nationalpainreport.com/if-youre-prescribed-opioids-after-injury-or-surgery-will-you-become-dependent-8831759.html


i have lived it and everyone I saw try liked and continued. Addiction begins with prescribed as needed right statistically I am a critical thinker and that would not prove anything to me who what when where how why answer those ??? about the Dr and his belief what medicine he should prescribed, too many horror stories don't believe that believe me I know fact and Phil Anselmo my old friend from Pantara on youtube OG


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jan 7, 2017)

*https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/reasons-why-you-cant-get-addicted-to-drugs-after-one-hitHow North America Found Itself in the Grips of an Opioid Crisis*
From pharmaceutical deception to prohibition without rehabilitation, we look at the mistakes that got us here.
[URL='https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/heroin-overdose-addiction-new-york-city-staten-island-michael-mcmahon-da']*How Did Heroin Overdoses Get So Common in New York City?*
We talked to the district attorney on Staten Island about how such a cop-heavy borough became ground zero for the heroin epidemic.[/URL]


----------

